# Missing person



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

We are posting this for the sake of everybody help. Ma-Caver is missing and cannot be found last seen in the LLR, any info please pass on so he can be found.

Thank you
Friends and Family


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Last I saw of him, Terry, he was taunting the folks over in the LLR with a bunch of chocolate.  All I can say is that doing that was like wearing a steak necklace into the lions den.  I'll keep an eye open for him.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Last I saw of him, Terry, he was taunting the folks over in the LLR with a bunch of chocolate. All I can say is that doing that was like wearing a steak necklace into the lions den. I'll keep an eye open for him.


 
I know he is tempting faith but we still need to find him


----------



## little_miss_fracus (Mar 25, 2008)

Perhaps we should go looking for him ...


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 25, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Last I saw of him, Terry, he was taunting the folks over in the LLR with a bunch of chocolate.



Not good.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't think you need to look further, unless you want to join him? :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2008)

He looked tarred-and-feathered, biut it's possible he was chocolated-and-feathered instead.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 25, 2008)

:erg:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> :erg:



Heed the warning... :wink1:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2008)

little_miss_fracus said:


> Perhaps we should go looking for him ...


 
We probably would not find him, he can go deep... REAL deep undercover hence the name Ma-*Caver*

Besides if the ladies in the other thread got a hold of him it is likely he will not be found just the same.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> We probably would not find him, he can go deep... REAL deep undercover hence the name Ma-*Caver*
> 
> Besides if the ladies in the other thread got a hold of him it is likely he will not be found just the same.


Few have ever returned from the LLR once taken captive and those that have are never the same.:vu:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> We probably would not find him, he can go deep... REAL deep undercover hence the name Ma-*Caver*
> 
> Besides if the ladies in the other thread got a hold of him it is likely he will not be found just the same.



Yep, I made sure of that!!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 25, 2008)

Let this be a warning to all the other men which would try to temp fate...


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2008)

Ping898 said:


> Let this be a warning to all the other men which would try to temp fate...





*sharpening sounds*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2008)

Why am I thinking of the Godfather movie

Carol: How's Caver? 
Ceicei: Oh, Caver... won't see him no more.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2008)

I was thinking more like Chewey is some how involved. Remember where is Chewey there is Lisa.:lisafault:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2008)

Ping898 said:


> Let this be a warning to all the other men which would try to temp fate...





Carol Kaur said:


> *sharpening sounds*



Chew has been a little cranky lately...


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Chew has been a little cranky lately...



and it won't be long.... before satisfaction is his.


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys, listen up for a second before you do something stupid.

I've been married seventeen years. Despite all sorts of provocation Tiel has not shot, stabbed or fed me to the herons.

There are Dark Female Mysteries what men wot not wot of. We aren't supposed to know. Chocolate and cranky women are one of them. If MA-Caver has poked his nose outside the Circle of the Campfires and fallen afoul of one of them there's nothing to be done. Pray that he returns unharmed. Raise a glass for him. 

But for your own sake don't look too closely. Don't go where you are not meant to. If you do your chances of coming back are slim. There's nothing we menfolk can do for you. Your fate will be on your own head. Just open a beer, watch the game, and be glad it wasn't you this time. The Holy Church says that suicides go to Hell. Getting between the women and their chocolate at certain times is suicide. He knew the risks.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

tellner said:


> Guys, listen up for a second before you do something stupid.
> 
> I've been married seventeen years. Despite all sorts of provocation Tiel has not shot, stabbed or fed me to the herons.
> 
> ...



Very wise.  Tiel trained you well.  You know your boundaries.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2008)

What I am finding interesting here, and this is not a comment against anyones Chocolate, my wife does not eat much chocolate.. she seems to collects it. She has a lot of it but rarely eats it. Just an observationnothing more I will back slowly out of the room now


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Another down... :rubbing hands gleefully:  Who's next?


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Very wise.  Tiel trained you well.  You know your boundaries.



I have more latitude than most. It has something to do with the tentacles and the three foot sticky tongue.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Another down... :rubbing hands gleefully: Who's next?


Lets be careful...too many and we might attract undue attention....plus Chew needs time to get his teeth cleaned after his last.....meal....


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> We probably would not find him, he can go deep... REAL deep undercover hence the name Ma-*Caver*
> 
> Besides if the ladies in the other thread got a hold of him it is likely he will not be found just the same.


He'll be happy to hear you've given him up for dead.



Xue Sheng said:


> What I am finding interesting here, and this is not a comment against anyones Chocolate, my wife does not eat much chocolate.. she seems to collects it. She has a lot of it but rarely eats it. Just an observationnothing more I will back slowly out of the room now


:mst:

I'll be in touch with your wife shortly.



tellner said:


> I have more latitude than most. It has something to do with the tentacles and the three foot sticky tongue.


It does one well to remember that where one is good another might be better ... and safety is an illusion.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> :mst:
> 
> I'll be in touch with your wife shortly.


 

Sure :uhohh: aaa :uhohh: just look for a tall :uhohh: blonde :uhohh: Swedish woman... you can't miss her :anic:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sure :uhohh: aaa :uhohh: just look for a tall :uhohh: blonde :uhohh: Swedish woman... you can't miss her :anic:


Oh, I know who you're talking about - she's one of our assets. Bye now - uh, I mean - ttyl. :uhyeah:


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sure :uhohh: aaa :uhohh: just look for a tall :uhohh: blonde :uhohh: Swedish woman... you can't miss her :anic:



Now WAIT just a darn minute....isn't your wife...Asian, NOT Swedish?????


----------



## thardey (Mar 25, 2008)

Y'know, I might, _just might_ have a bar of Rocky Mountain Fudge available for anyone who might have a clue where our Buddy Caver went?

Just sayin'

:boing1:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2008)

Ping898 said:


> Now WAIT just a darn minute....isn't your wife...Asian, NOT Swedish?????


 
NO .... Honest :uhohh: she's Swedish as are both my Sifus :uhohh: for the traditional Swedish martial arts of Sanda and Taiji :uhohh:.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

thardey said:


> Y'know, I might, _just might_ have a bar of Rocky Mountain Fudge available for anyone who might have a clue where our Buddy Caver went?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> :boing1:



Ha.  Ha.  Haa ha ha hah ahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :shrug:

You don't know how things work around here, do you?


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

:Bowing to Shesulsa:

My queen, I suggest we move him up to the queue.... thardey looks fun... I'd like to practice my weapons on him.   :whip:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2008)

thardey said:


> Y'know, I might, _just might_ have a bar of Rocky Mountain Fudge available for anyone who might have a clue where our Buddy Caver went?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> :boing1:



Oh sweetie...you naive sweetheart...come over here...I'll take care of ya...really it won't hurt a bit..I am gentle....the teeth only hurt a little bit... :EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2008)

little_miss_fracus said:


> Perhaps we should go looking for him ...


 
Have you ever heard of Jimmy Hoffa?

If the LLR team wants someone gone they make someone gone.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Have you ever heard of Jimmy Hoffa?
> 
> If the LLR team wants someone gone they make someone gone.



Are you making a special request for a disappearing act?  We can accommodate you....  irates:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2008)

tellner said:


> But for your own sake don't look too closely. Don't go where you are not meant to. If you do your chances of coming back are slim. There's nothing we menfolk can do for you. Your fate will be on your own head. Just open a beer, watch the game, and be glad it wasn't you this time. The Holy Church says that suicides go to Hell. Getting between the women and their chocolate at certain times is suicide. He knew the risks.


 
These are wise words.  Most of you know that my house is a treasure trove of sharpened lengths of steel that I have a modicum of skill in wielding.  However, if I get between my missus and chocolate then this just means that the method of my own ... erm ... re-education, yes that's a good way of saying it ... is close to hand .


----------



## grydth (Mar 25, 2008)

Remind me why we are even looking? The women will only raise the WVD even if we solve the mystery.

I long ago learned that women on diets pattern their food intake after that of a female preying mantis.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, *Grydth* but what is _WVD_?  I fear that I shall have to hang my head in shame (or is it waiting for the kaishaku stroke?) but I truly do not know.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2008)

grydth said:


> Remind me why we are even looking? The women will only raise the WVD even if we solve the mystery.
> 
> I long ago learned that women on diets pattern their food intake after that of a female preying mantis.


Who's looking?

I worked in a female-dominated department store environment long enough to learn...

There are things man just was not meant to know!

(Caver, bud... I'm sure your out there somewhere.  Hopefully, we'll find you with the spring thaws.)


----------



## grydth (Mar 25, 2008)

It is that bedrock of American criminal law - - - raising the Worthless Victim Defense!!!

Watch and see if it does not play a crucial right here......... oh, and by Maritime Law, I get exclusive salvage rights on the chocolate,too.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2008)

grydth said:


> oh, and by Maritime Law, I get exclusive salvage rights on the chocolate,too.




Ah yes, the "Custom of the Sea."


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2008)

grydth said:


> oh, and by Maritime Law, I get exclusive salvage rights on the chocolate,too.


Well, you've got to wade through all of us first to get it and there is little chance of survival for you if you do.


----------



## grydth (Mar 25, 2008)

Ha! I fear no man and just one woman....... and my wife is not amongst you.

Why wade when one can sneak in the shadows?

Two things I love the smell of: chocolate and currency.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

grydth said:


> oh, and by Maritime Law, I get exclusive salvage rights on the chocolate,too.


Salvage? Chocolate? You don't know us very well, do you? I'm not saying there is any chocolate but I do know that if there is any that there will be none left. Not a crumb, a sliver, an atom. You won't even be able to smell it. It will be gone. ALL Gone. Finito. Tan muerto.  

Let's put it this way - do you know what it takes to make 41000 pounds of chocolate disappear without a trace? Yet we can do it. A 150-300 lb. human male? Pff. No problem.



grydth said:


> Ha! I fear no man and just one woman....... and my wife is not amongst you.


That you know of.



> Why wade when one can sneak in the shadows?


Beware the shadows near our turf - though they be dark they most certainly are not empty.



> Two things I love the smell of: chocolate and currency.


That's the smartest thing you've said. Really. I mean it. I might even like you for it.  But I'm kinda busy right now. :EG:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2008)

Did someone say "mantis"? *cough*

I suggest you don't concern yourself with Caver, or chocolate. Hey! I just got a great idea! I'm gonna use that Carabiner I *found* to hook a bag of chocolate to my belt loop! Ohhh, this is great!


----------



## grydth (Mar 26, 2008)

*NOTICE*


Having been duly served with a writ of Habeas Choclatus, it be in my better interest for you to comply immediately. If you do so now, we will even accept MA back. If not, let all of you latter day Harpies beware - those jailed indefinitely on contempt charges get no chocolate.

I scoff at any inference that my most feared and loved wife is amongst your scurvy gang. She would need no pretext to terrorize me, and in any event prefers a healthy <yuck!> diet with awful substances like tofu in it. If my wife caught me fearing another woman, she would consider it unfaithfulness and the consequences are unthinkable.

Further, I have no fear of all these implied threats of cannibalism. One being what they eat, you will find no nutritional value in me; I am only tough hide, hair, bones and fat.... should you dare devour me you will look and feel bloated and will look terrible in your favorite outfits.

So there.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 26, 2008)

grydth said:


> *NOTICE*
> 
> 
> Having been duly served with a writ of Habeas Choclatus, it be in my better interest for you to comply immediately. If you do so now, we will even accept MA back. If not, let all of you latter day Harpies beware - those jailed indefinitely on contempt charges get no chocolate.
> ...


Geez. And I thought people who love the smell of money and chocolate were smart.

I'll tell your lovely lady you said so.  *rips up fake document scribbled on Hershey wrapper*


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 26, 2008)

grydth said:


> *NOTICE*
> 
> 
> Having been duly served with a writ of Habeas Choclatus, it be in my better interest for you to comply immediately. If you do so now, we will even accept MA back. If not, let all of you latter day Harpies beware - those jailed indefinitely on contempt charges get no chocolate.
> ...



Yes, the LEOs may be compromised, but we can now retain the attorneys!  Hahahahaha!

   Dear Madam:

   This *CEASE AND DESIST ORDER* is to inform you that your and the Chocolate
   Eater's harassing and intimidating actions against my fellow
   users and I has become unbearable. Such anti-social behavior is
   completely unacceptable and will not be tolerated in any way, shape or
   form. This letter is to demand that your and the Chocolate Eaters
   continuing involvement in, planning and encouragement of,
   high-pressure recruitment, information gathering, harassment and
   intimidation must *CEASE AND DESIST* immediately. Should you and the
   Chocolate Eaters continue to pursue these activities in violation of this
*CEASE AND DESIST ORDER*, we will not hesitate to pursue further legal
   action against you and the Chocolate Eaters, including, but not limited
   to, civil action and/or criminal complaints.

   Myself and my peers have a right to remain free from the Chocolate Eaters
   cultic, intimidating, manipulative and high-pressure tactics, and we
   will take the responsibility upon ourselves to protect that right.
   Note that a copy of this letter and a record of its delivery will be
   stored. Note too that it is admissible as evidence in a court of law
   and will be used as such if need be in the future.

   This *CEASE AND DESIST ORDER* demands that you immediately discontinue
   and do not at any point in the future under any circumstances do the
   following to me: speak to, contact, pursue, harass, attack, strike,
   bump into, brush up against, push, tap, grab, hold, threaten,
   telephone (via cellular or landline), instant message, page, fax,
   email, follow, stalk, shadow, disturb my peace, keep me under
   surveillance, gather information about and/or block my movements at
   home, work, social gatherings, religious functions and/or at any
   activities.

   Very truly yours,

   NewGuy12


----------



## thardey (Mar 26, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Ha.  Ha.  Haa ha ha hah ahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :shrug:
> 
> You don't know how things work around here, do you?



I do know that there's no such thing as "Too much chocolate." I also know better than to even have the scent of chocolate on myself. So, I spent last night depositing chocolate accounts in various currencies (turtles, chocolate covered cherries, fudge, etc.) in various undisclosed locations. I also sent a large fudge bar to my lawyer to be unwrapped publicly, should anything "accidental" happen to me.

I'm not out to get anyone. I just have chocolate, and you have information. This could turn out very well for everybody involved. I don't particularly have any use for the chocolate, I just want to see it go to someone who would enjoy it!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 26, 2008)

grydth said:


> *NOTICE*
> 
> 
> Having been duly served with a writ of Habeas Choclatus, it be in my better interest for you to comply immediately. If you do so now, we will even accept MA back. If not, let all of you latter day Harpies beware - those jailed indefinitely on contempt charges get no chocolate.
> ...





newGuy12 said:


> Yes, the LEOs may be compromised, but we can now retain the attorneys!  Hahahahaha!
> 
> Dear Madam:
> 
> ...



Wow.  All these Notices and Cease and desist orders.  You silly little minions.  One can not fight what one does not understand.  We are omnipotent and scoff at your little orders.  I would be watching my user titles in the near future if you continue down these roads. :EG:



thardey said:


> I do know that there's no such thing as "Too much chocolate." I also know better than to even have the scent of chocolate on myself. So, I spent last night depositing chocolate accounts in various currencies (turtles, chocolate covered cherries, fudge, etc.) in various undisclosed locations. I also sent a large fudge bar to my lawyer to be unwrapped publicly, should anything "accidental" happen to me.
> 
> I'm not out to get anyone. I just have chocolate, and you have information. This could turn out very well for everybody involved. I don't particularly have any use for the chocolate, I just want to see it go to someone who would enjoy it!



What kind of information you looking for? Maybe I can help you.  Come a little closer, don't be scared :angel:


----------



## thardey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lisa said:


> What kind of information you looking for? Maybe I can help you.  Come a little closer, don't be scared :angel:



Why does the phrase "biting the hand that feeds you" come into mind?

Here, Chew, have a squeaky penguin!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 26, 2008)

thardey said:


> Why does the phrase "biting the hand that feeds you" come into mind?
> 
> Here, Chew, have a squeaky penguin!


Take note: If Chew is biting you, you are not feeding Chew ... Chew is feeding on you.

All these newbies need to know how things werk around here!

Lisa, I'll hold him and you can punch first. :EG:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 26, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I suggest you don't concern yourself with Caver, or chocolate.


:bangahead:  





Jade Tigress said:


> Hey! I just got a great idea! I'm gonna use that Carabiner I *found* to hook a bag of chocolate to my belt loop! Ohhh, this is great!


Alright.  I'll let you keep that one.  There are plenty of Caver's carabiners left.  Great idea, why not?  We each in the LLR can use one to carry our stash.


----------



## grydth (Mar 26, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Yes, the LEOs may be compromised, but we can now retain the attorneys!  Hahahahaha!
> 
> Dear Madam:
> 
> ...



I believe this is known as an "Order of Confection" :wink2:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey!    Keep MA-Caver hidden further down deep! He's trying to make contact with the outside world...  Evidence is his avatar!   

:xtrmshock


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 27, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Hey!    Keep MA-Caver hidden further down deep! He's trying to make contact with the outside world...  Evidence is his avatar!
> 
> :xtrmshock



Well, looks like Helga's slacking again. She's big and beautiful but short in the brains department. We best intervene here ladies.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2008)

So no caver and chew is involved great I need to go on Vacation


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2008)

Ceicei said:


> Hey!    Keep MA-Caver hidden further down deep! He's trying to make contact with the outside world...



I'm having a flashback to "the Gimp" in _Pulp Fiction_...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I'm having a flashback to "the Gimp" in _Pulp Fiction_...


I just watched that movie yesterday. *closes eyes, breathes in deeply*

Ahh.  Inspiring. :angel:


----------



## tellner (Mar 27, 2008)

[yt]8qpnBnlZW4U[/yt]


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 27, 2008)

/* start off-topic comment
*
* Someone should take that filthy stinking
* rodent away from that cat, and and 
* then pet the cat, and kiss it RIGHT ON
* THE MOUTH!!!
*
* cute cat!
*
* end off-topic comment */


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2008)

help me ​


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 29, 2008)

{whisper}Psst ... psst ... *Caver*?  Where are you mate?  You any good with a katana?  I can drop you one if it'll do any good?  Or maybe lowering this rope might help?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2008)

DAMN Caver you need to eat something man.

And (looks around the area a bit) what can we do to help.


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 29, 2008)

hmm i thought i heard a whisper.... Nothing here to see people move along!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 29, 2008)

I heard Caver's voice, I know it.  I am not hearing things.  He lives.  And we will find him!  Who among us can go down into the cave?  Who has these skills or is so elite that they can "wing it"??? 

I have fear of dark damp places with bats.  There must be One More Suitable!


----------



## tellner (Mar 30, 2008)

As an avatar of the cthonic Great Old One, the Toad Deity Tsathoggua I feel I am particularly suited to perform a rescue. Or ate least make sure the remains don't go to waste.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 30, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> help me ​


 
Head towards the light Chew hates the light, turns and walks away


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 30, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> help me ​




:btg::samurai::whip::samurai::whip1::whip1::whip1:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2008)

Me as nameless member of undesignated SG team: "Dr. Jackson!  Major Carter!  I've found some strange animated pictographs on this wall section here.  What do you make of them?  Are they a dialect of Ancient?".

Daniel Jackson:  "Mmm, let me see.  Well, as best as I can make out, what this says is something along the lines of 'Follow not this path unless you seek the limits of your pleasure and pain'.  Oh ... and there's somethng about chocolate too but I don't really understand that."

Teal'C:  "Indeed." {raises eyebrow a la Spock}

Major Carter: "Oh Daniel ... you really don't understand much about women at all do you?"

Daniel:  {looks puzzled and hurt}

Col. O'Neill:  "Alright!  Enough screwing around.  Lock and load people, it's about to get hot down there!".

Carter:  "But sir!!  If there's chocolate involved who knows what lengths these people will go to!".


O'Neill:  "Duly noted, Carter.  Where's the C4?  You {gestures at me}, Nameless Guy."

Me:  {looking dubious}  "Sir?"

O'Neill:  "Blow a hole in this wall - we're going in!"

Me: {looking even more dubious}  "Er, not to be disrespectful sir but ... well ... why me?"

O'Neill:  "Because noones ever seen you before!  Now get to work".

Me: {Ulp!}

{a few moments of fiddling with C4 bundles and primers}

KABOOM!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2008)

The boundaries to the LLR are impervious to even the most advanced explosive devices, tentacular trials and intelligence invasion.

You simply do not know what you're dealing with.

As to the alleged person in question, there really never was an alleged person in question. You don't need to see our identification. Move along.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 30, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> The boundaries to the LLR are impervious to even the most advanced explosive devices, tentacular trials and intelligence invasion.
> 
> You simply do not know what you're dealing with.
> 
> As to the alleged person in question, there really never was an alleged person in question. You don't need to see our identification. Move along.


 
Not alledged but rather confused, Carver was lost in the deepest of all caverns and must be found for the best of this place clled home.


----------



## grydth (Mar 30, 2008)

You guys rescue MA and bravely take on the Harpies..... I will salvage the chocolate (yum).:hammer:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2008)

There is no chocolate.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2008)

Oosp!  Well that linking didn't work out so well - I'll try and figure it out later.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 30, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> The boundaries to the LLR are impervious to even the most advanced explosive devices, tentacular trials and *intelligence invasion.*
> 
> You simply do not know what you're dealing with.
> 
> As to the alleged person in question, there really never was an alleged person in question. You don't need to see our identification. Move along.


Nobody ever accused the LLR of having any intelligence.:wink2:
*runs far and fast*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Oosp!  Well that linking didn't work out so well - I'll try and figure it out later.


No you won't.



theletch1 said:


> Nobody ever accused the LLR of having any intelligence.:wink2:
> *runs far and fast*



*nods and puts "TheLetch1" on the list*


----------



## tellner (Mar 30, 2008)

Let them think we're coming down from above.

Watch the skys and the surface ladies. Just keep watching...

*whistles*
*Nonchalantly puts tentacles in pockets*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2008)

tellner said:


> Let them think we're coming down from above.
> 
> Watch the skys and the surface ladies. Just keep watching...
> 
> ...


*snickers and shakes head*

They're so cute when they think they have us outsmarted, aren't they ladies?

Where's that video Tellner posted? Methinks it could be a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2008)

*Is it.... Is it Safe to come out yet? ​*


----------



## tellner (Mar 30, 2008)

The wholesale price of cacao is down slightly.
A couple of large chains are having inventory clearance on shoes.
Some of the Formless Spawn have learned interesting and pleasant tricks with their pseudopods.
They're fierce and implacable, but the dears *are* distractable.
If not, we'll make sure that nothing edible is wasted.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 30, 2008)

April Fool's Day is but two days away, Caver but if you can't wait that long, I highly suggest you flee.


----------



## grydth (Mar 30, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Well, looks like Helga's slacking again. She's big and beautiful but short in the brains department. We best intervene here ladies.



Have you got a phone number for Helga? 

Oh........ not for me....... no, no, no........its for, um, our former Governor......


----------



## grydth (Mar 30, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> DAMN Caver you need to eat something man.
> 
> And (looks around the area a bit) what can we do to help.




Will the rest of you guys keep your eye on the ball?  

This is about MONEY and CHOCOLATE..... well, everything is about money and chocolate, but anyway........... look, if this comes down to carrying capacity, leave caver.  We can always get new members, free chocolate in bulk is once in a lifetime!

What kind of values do these people have?


----------



## morph4me (Mar 31, 2008)

Has anyone thought that instead of alienating all of the highly intelligent, compasionate, beautiful ladies of MT, that maybe an appeal to their sense of honor and mercy might be in order? 

Ladies, I realize that Caver made a, uh, let's just call it an error in judgement, but he is only a man. Without admitting to anything, do you think you could find it in your hearts to help him come back and join our ranks?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Has anyone thought that instead of alienating all of the highly intelligent, compasionate, beautiful ladies of MT, that maybe an appeal to their sense of honor and mercy might be in order?
> 
> Ladies, I realize that Caver made a, uh, let's just call it an error in judgement, but he is only a man. Without admitting to anything, do you think you could find it in your hearts to help him come back and join our ranks?



Although we do resemble all of the above and flattery will save your butt once in a while, Caver must first pay the price for what he did.  

Chew still hasn't had a chance to umm...."talk" to him.  Perhaps once he faces my misunderstood little puppy, then he can come back to the ranks of the living and carefree.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Although we do resemble all of the above and flattery will save your butt once in a while, Caver must first pay the price for what he did.
> 
> Chew still hasn't had a chance to umm...."talk" to him. Perhaps once he faces my misunderstood little puppy, then he can come back to the ranks of the living and carefree.


 

That's all that we ask, anything that you can do to expedite his return would be greatly appreciated :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2008)

morph4me said:


> That's all that we ask, anything that you can do to expedite his return would be greatly appreciated :asian:


Spoken like a true brown no-... er... aikido-ka.:boing1:


----------



## morph4me (Mar 31, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Spoken like a true brown no-... er... aikido-ka.:boing1:


 
:2xbird:I've taken this avenue because I'm trying to help Caver and I'm deathly afraid to offend these particular ladies and being married and well trained, I'm not afraid to admit it.


I just hope I dont set off the :BSmeter:


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Caver!!!  Hold on!*
Okay, enough of this TALK!  Too much talk and not enough action!  I've stretched out and warmed up.  Somebody gimme some suppressive cover fire, I'm going in, "John Wayne / Hollywood" style!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> *Caver!!! Hold on!*
> Okay, enough of this TALK! Too much talk and not enough action! I've stretched out and warmed up. Somebody gimme some suppressive cover fire, I'm going in, "John Wayne / Hollywood" style!!!


 
You got it

KA-MEHA-MEHA


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> *Caver!!!  Hold on!*
> Okay, enough of this TALK!  Too much talk and not enough action!  I've stretched out and warmed up.  Somebody gimme some suppressive cover fire, I'm going in, "John Wayne / Hollywood" style!!!





Xue Sheng said:


> You got it
> 
> KA-MEHA-MEHA



Careful gentlemen, Chew hasn't eaten today and is in just in a nasty enough mood to make you join Caver!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 31, 2008)

<newGuy12 takes off in a sprint straight to where the voice came from, not ducking, just straight up running...>


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 31, 2008)

<This is insane... a bunch of women with a little poodle dog can kidnap someone and get away with it??? Am I loosing my mind???>

*
Caver!  Caver!  I'm here for you, Man!  Where are you?  I'm here to get you out!  Caver!
*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Careful gentlemen, Chew hasn't eaten today and is in just in a nasty enough mood to make you join Caver!


 
I fear NOT Chew.... we have faced each other before...:mst:

Of course it resulted with me running away wearing a disguise and hiding in a place I will not reveal since it worked so well last time... but we did face each other before :uhoh:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 31, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> <This is insane... a bunch of women with a little poodle dog can kidnap someone and get away with it??? Am I loosing my mind???>
> 
> *
> Caver!  Caver!  I'm here for you, Man!  Where are you?  I'm here to get you out!  Caver!
> *


Keep running this way.

Xue, that witness protection program will soon be over with - the cops are in our pocket after all.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> <newGuy12 takes off in a sprint straight to where the voice came from, not ducking, just straight up running...>





newGuy12 said:


> <This is insane... a bunch of women with a little poodle dog can kidnap someone and get away with it??? Am I loosing my mind???>
> 
> *
> Caver!  Caver!  I'm here for you, Man!  Where are you?  I'm here to get you out!  Caver!
> *



Muahahaha!  New Guy is done for!!!!  He has been Chew Chomped and his location is in the Doggy pound!



Xue Sheng said:


> I fear NOT Chew.... we have faced each other before...:mst:
> 
> Of course it resulted with me running away wearing a disguise and hiding in a place I will not reveal since it worked so well last time... but we did face each other before :uhoh:



A worthy adversary you were...using trees to distract him!  But Chew wins and always will!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2008)

Hang on *New Guy*, what do I pick?  Katana or P90?  Er, er, er ... oh darn it ... BOTH!

Let's rock! {insert wav of Vasquez here ... hang on, wasn't she ... oh dear}


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Hang on *New Guy*, what do I pick?  Katana or P90?  Er, er, er ... oh darn it ... BOTH!
> 
> Let's rock! {insert wav of Vasquez here ... hang on, wasn't she ... oh dear}



be careful here Sukerin!  Check out Newguy's profile.  The man is MIA.

Wanna follow? :EG:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2008)

:lol:  Sorry for ruining the thread but I just quickly looked up at *NG*'s banner and saw "Chew Chomped" which sent me into gales of laughter - sadly I'd just taken a sip of the rather splendid Penfolds chardonnay 2004 (which is tonights palette pleaser) and it was all I could do not to waste it .

Hurrumph ... {clears throat, losens shoulders} ... right ... back in character ...


Lisa, you do recall I'm English?  

Other than Dunkirk we're not big on running away (my paternal grandfather was at Dunkirk *and* Monte Casino).  

So how about a little negotiation?  I'll not come any closer to Chew and he doesn't get within eight feet of the radius of my kensen.  I like Chew and know his reputation but tho' I'm no master with this razor, neither am I imcompetent - deal?

*Caver*?  You there man?  If you can hear me, you're not abandoned.  We'll find a way, mate.  Just hold on - and don't let their prettiness spark off any of that Stockholm Syndrome.  I know they're lovely but you've got to resist.


----------



## tellner (Mar 31, 2008)

Caver! If you can hear me just stay calm. 

The scratching and grinding you hear from underneath is all part of the plan.

If you have any carbide left pour it out. Take the Plutonian Drug you were supplied with. Close your eyes. Move towards the croaking and meeping when they break through. Whatever you do, don't scream and for the love of all that's Unholy *keep your eyes shut*. We're pretty sure They won't eat anything you really need.

We'll have you, or at least the really important bits, back in no time.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Lisa, you do recall I'm English?
> 
> Other than Dunkirk we're not big on running away (my paternal grandfather was at Dunkirk *and* Monte Casino).



Sukerin, do you recall I am Canadian.  I am from one of those colonies "that got away" so, as far as I am concerned you may have not run away, but you certainly haven't "won" either 



> So how about a little negotiation?  I'll not come any closer to Chew and he doesn't get within eight feet of the radius of my kensen.  I like Chew and know his reputation but tho' I'm no master with this razor, neither am I imcompetent - deal?



Darth Chew is scared of no one.



> Caver?  You there man?  If you can hear me, you're not abandoned.  We'll find a way, mate.  Just hold on - and don't let their prettiness spark off any of that Stockholm Syndrome.  I know they're lovely but you've got to resist.



Now see...this is what gets chew all worked up.  Wanting to make a deal and then going behind his back and still trying to find that caver guy.  Give it up or you too will be joining the likes of caver and newguy12!

Remember, I have the power, lol!


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 31, 2008)

aww its fun picking on the boys, you cant send them all away ...we wont have any play things left  unless you send them to us for some ... reprogramming ~ after Chew is done with them of course


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 31, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooh........................


----------



## grydth (Mar 31, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Has anyone thought that instead of alienating all of the highly intelligent, compasionate, beautiful ladies of MT, that maybe an appeal to their sense of honor and mercy might be in order?
> 
> Ladies, I realize that Caver made a, uh, let's just call it an error in judgement, but he is only a man. Without admitting to anything, do you think you could find it in your hearts to help him come back and join our ranks?



What in the name of Dr Phil has gotten into you guys?

"Honor"? "Mercy"?  Those got New Guy into that monstrosity's digestive tract!

We need to return to Core American Values here: greed....misogyny.....disloyalty......and a lust for chocolate! 

What would Patton have done? Send the Shermans in and take the chocolate away from these Valkyries! 

Let me know when the work and bloodletting is done and I'll take care of the spoils....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Xue, that witness protection program will soon be over with - the cops are in our pocket after all.


 
COPS... I don't use them I have my own hidding place... I know about the Drac connection.... and you will never recognize me behind the Groucho glasses.



Lisa said:


> A worthy adversary you were...using trees to distract him! But Chew wins and always will!


 
HA... Chew must find me first.... :uhoh: ummm he's not looking for me is he :anic:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> HA... Chew must find me first.... :uhoh: ummm he's not looking for me is he :anic:



He is right on your tree loving tail Xue!  He has needed some new toothpicks for a while now. :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2008)

Lisa said:


> He is right on your tree loving tail Xue! He has needed some new toothpicks for a while now. :uhyeah:


 
Tree loving!!!!:rpo:
TREE LOVING!!!:flammad:

Now its personal :miffer: sorry caver but I need to take care of this first :disgust:

THAT'S IT... This means WAR... I cant STAND trees the sneaky little things (OK sometime sneaky big things) you cant trust em NEVER turn your back on one.. they jumped me once and I will NEVER forget it or forgive..... BRING IT ON CHEW!!!:ninja: 

uhohf course this is all being said form the safety of my bunker of solitude whilst wearing my Groucho glasses. and a wig:anic :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Tree loving!!!!:rpo:
> TREE LOVING!!!:flammad:
> 
> Now its personal :miffer: sorry caver but I need to take care of this first :disgust:
> ...


 

That is right Xue stand up and distract them while New Guy goes in. I will stay behind just in case something goes wrong to tell family and friends.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like you guys almost succeeded and brought him outside.  Although you managed to take Caver out of our lair, Chew already got to him.  We now have no more need for Caver--he has served our purpose, so take him away with you to recover.  Boys, let this be a warning to all of you.  NewGuy is still our prisoner, so nobody make any more attempt to rescue him or he will come to a worse fate....


----------



## thardey (Apr 1, 2008)

It's been over a week, so I know the chocolate supply is getting low.

Look! There's a package of chocolate-covered cherries over there! WAY over there! Go check it out! Please?


----------



## morph4me (Apr 1, 2008)

Caver looks like he lost a little weight


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2008)

I have escaped yes! and finally managed to get out of the same tunnel I dug a while back to peep into the LLR shower room...  But the experience as you can see drained me. The photo posted was from the LLR perimeter camera. Unfortunately that entrance/exit is probably blasted shut by now. So New Guy is gonna have to find another way. I can provide intelligence but not much. I was kept under heavy guard... literally... see photo of Helga and her co-workers. 

I did manage to sneak a few photos from inside LLR and will post more here similar to the one below. Helga is a BIG girl indeed. No wonder the ladies walk around without fear. I was able to procure the photo(s) by pretending to play along on the times I was allowed to roam free here and there before being locked back up in shackles in that dungeon. 
The photo of Helga and her buddies was taken on the Dudette Ranch Day.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 1, 2008)

That's right, Pod Caver. Make sure they think you're real.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> That's right, Pod Caver. Make sure they think you're real.


:bs: Don't believe her guys! I'm real, I am the one and only MA-Caver! I killed the pod thing they tried to create. Killed IT in the tunnels when it tried to catch me during my escape. 

Nice try Shesulsa but I'm as real as you can get hunny.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome back from the land of shackles and variously statured pretty girls, *Caver*  ... that didn't sound right somehow :lol:.

If, as Georgia claims, you are Pod Caver, then please note that it's no good trying to slip your pseudo-pod out my way as, even whilst asleep, I'll probably be armed with something sharp.  Other than that, things can get back to normal, once you put a bit of meat back on those bones .

EDIT:  Ah, the disclaimer sounds real enough to me - huzzar!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 1, 2008)

Trust me ... and listen carefully ... There are, and only ever have been, two males in the LLR and you will never - NEVER - hear from them. Ever.  They are happy in the service they give and gladly give their souls ... er, I mean, LIVES  ... to the ladies in the LLR. That's our story and we're sticking to it.

Let's put it this way - even the illustrious Mr. Hubbard dare not venture there. And he's gutsy. Look at his signature.

The rantings and false escapades of the entity you call Caver are not to be believed - it could be dangerous to do so. :EG: The pods are in place. You cannot escape them. Resistance is futile.

:whip1:irate:


----------



## thardey (Apr 1, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Trust me ... and listen carefully ... There are, and only ever have been, two males in the LLR and you will never - NEVER - hear from them. Ever.  They are happy in the service they give and gladly give their souls ... er, I mean, LIVES  ... to the ladies in the LLR. That's our story and we're sticking to it.
> 
> Let's put it this way - even the illustrious Mr. Hubbard dare not venture there. And he's gutsy. Look at his signature.
> 
> ...



Methinks she doth protest too much.

Why go through the effort to create a pod-Caver, and then try to convince us he's a pod? Way to go Caver! Now we gotta figure out what to do with NewGuy.


----------



## grydth (Apr 1, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Trust me ... and listen carefully ... There are, and only ever have been, two males in the LLR and you will never - NEVER - hear from them. Ever.  They are happy in the service they give and gladly give their souls ... er, I mean, LIVES  ... to the ladies in the LLR. That's our story and we're sticking to it.
> 
> Let's put it this way - even the illustrious Mr. Hubbard dare not venture there. And he's gutsy. Look at his signature.
> 
> ...



The alleged LLR sounds like "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" meets "East of Eden"...... 

I'm thinking its :whip1: for the lost fellows........they must be enjoying it!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 1, 2008)

NewGuy....is....gone....:redcaptur


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2008)

If there's any survivors from the raid, be sure to send in a report. If you need me, I'll be in the palace, behind 100,000,000 heavily armed troops.....enjoying a chocolate bar.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 1, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If there's any survivors from the raid, be sure to send in a report. If you need me, I'll be in the palace, behind 100,000,000 heavily armed troops.....enjoying a chocolate bar.


survivors? haha


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If there's any survivors from the raid, be sure to send in a report. If you need me, I'll be in the palace, behind 100,000,000 heavily armed troops.....enjoying a chocolate bar.



Bob, bob... you forget with whom you're dealing with... trust me I know, I've seen it behind the walls... they've the charms to seduce a tactical nuke out of the heartiest NORAD guard (you've seen Helga's friends eh?) and where will your hundred million troops be then? Ashes... to ashes. 

It's hopeless. 


(sigh, maybe I've been brainwashed... I dunno, still need time to recover).


----------

